# Miranda do Corvo Car Boot Sale



## Squem (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I was wondering if the monthly car boot sale that is held in Miranda do Corvo on the first Sunday of the month is only for people who are selling goods? My mum specialises in alternative therapies (Reiki, Massage, MLD etc) and was interested in having a stall there to offer mini treatments and for people to find out more about her treatments in general. (She is going to be based in Coimbra over the summer).
I know the stalls are on a first come first served basis and it costs 5€ set up (please correct me if I'm wrong!) but I haven't been able to find any information about the type of stalls allowed.

Thank you!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

At Miranda do Corvo market you just turn up and find a place and trade, it's that simple my brother sells there every month and it's 5€.

Krystyna


----------



## Squem (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you! I'll pass the info on


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is there a list of the Car Boot sales locations in the Algarve?


----------

